# Our new puppy is home!!!!!!



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

We'd like you all to meet our new puppy, Chloe!! We've had a hard time choosing a name but we like that one which was also the name of Katie's mom. Our new girl is actually related to Katie as a half-sister. They have the same dad, (Kamara Redog What Women Want). The mom (Redog's What Up Dawg) also happens to be from the line of a Westminster best of breed winner. We think she's adorable and love her already. So here are the photos, hope you enjoy.. and there will definitely by more to come 

And here's a few videos of us playing with her


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww...she is adorable, love the video and the pics, keep them coming



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

oh my goodness! what a cute little fluff ball! she is beautiful, perfect name!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh! I don't think I could be more thrilled if this was my new puppy! :yipee: I'm so happy for you guys! Chloe is absolutely adorable. Congrats! 

Now be sure to take lots of pictures... First, because she's going to grow so darn fast. And second, because we expect frequent photo-loaded updates!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Welcome Chloe!!!*

Awwwww, she is adorable!!! Lovely furballl... can't imagine how you manage to put her down and let her be... !
I would want to be cuddling her alllll the time!!!
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, alRIGHT! I am SO glad that you've got a beautiful baby girl to share your love with! 

She's just adorable. Congrats, Mom & Dad!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe is precious, i hope she brings you many years of love and happiness. i'm so happy for you both, you have been thru so much pain and i pray that Chloe will help put the pieces of your hearts back together again. Denise


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations! I love the name you picked out for her. She is really stunning. I looked up her daddy on k9data.com and he is from wonderful lines. Chloe's grandpa is Summits Mr. Bojangles, who is one of the most beautiful boys. Thanks for posting those cute pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tim and Melissa,
I am so happy for the both of your with your beautiful girl Chloe. She is so cute and I know you will love her as much as Katie. Your story touched us all so much and we have been rooting for you to find the girl for you. Love her and make sure you share lots of pictures with us. Bama says she is a hottie.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tim and Melissa, congratulations on getting such a darling pup! My son bought a Becky Hayes (Redog Kennel) pup in the fall, although Chloe is cuter! (Man, he'd kill me if he heard me say that) Enjoy all that puppy breath and that precious wagging tail


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! she is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!! makes me want to go get another!(i would but my dad would kill me! LOL)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so happy for you guys! Tears of joy here, she's an absolute adorable little fluffy doll.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What an adorable lovebug you have there! Chloe is the perfect name. I can't get over how cute her little tushie is with that tail, but I have a thing for puppy tushies! There isn't anything cuter!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> . Bama says she is a hottie.


Isn't Bama a little old for Chloe?

She is absolutely precious!!! And so incredibly fluffy!! I couldn't get enough of her little tail and her carrying around her yellow leash! When you started squeaking the hamburger, Mitch came over and rested his chin on the desk to watch! 

Isn't it amazing how retrievers so young just want/know how to retrieve and carry stuff in their mouths?? I LOVE it!! Oh, and I love the barking dog. My guys love toys that make more than just squeaks like that! We had that same dog (or at least the same "barker"!)

I can't wait to watch her grow up!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I can't get over how cute her little tushie is with that tail, but I have a thing for puppy tushies! There isn't anything cuter!


It IS the cutest!! And I can tell from your signature pic that you love those hind ends and little frog legs!! I love 'em, too!!:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW !!! she is a little beauty, I'm so pleased for you and already looking forward to seeing many more pics.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

What a cute little fluffball!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

So very tickled for the 3 of you! Chloe is simply beautiful and too cute for words....love the vid of her sleeping....you two are typical proud parents, lol!
More, more!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is so cute. I wish you all the best with her. I am sure the part of her being a half sister to your beloved Katie makes her all that more special as well.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Congrats,
I love the puppy fuzzy butt and the wagging tail. I know this pupper is going to have a terrific life and be well loved. congrats.

beth moose and angel


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is absolutely beautiful!!!! How did her first night home go?


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Chloe is adorable. I'm so happy for you and Melissa! Congratulations!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you. Your new puppy is just gorgeous. ENJOY!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama is only 5 months older than her. A good age difference in my opinion. LOL
Chloe is adorable.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seeing this news just made my whole weekend happen!!! I could not be more happy for the both of you!!! Cloe is absolutely precious and I'm sure Katie is smiling down on all of you with so much pride and approval! I can't wait to see this little pup grow up here on the forum!   

Jester and I are doing the happy dance for you...:banana:


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

She is beautiful! Congratulations. Love seeing all the pictures and videos, hopefully it will make the time waiting for ours pass all the much quicker. Our puppy was born the 16th. Only like 8 more weeks or so till we him up. Can't wait, keep the stories, videos and pictures coming!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations! Chloe is just gorgeous...I really enjoyed the videos of her, they made my day....Katie is surely looking down upon you with a great big smile on her face.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Chloe is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! No one deserves such a sweetie more than you guys. I'm so happy for you. Wishing you lots of puppy breath and a long, long love affair with sweet Chloe.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your new pup!! She is beautiful!! Now that I see she goes back to Hobo ( BIS BISS Am. Ch. Summits MR Bojangles OS SDHF), she should be blessed with good bone and LOTS of coat!!

Good luck and thanks for sharing the pics ...


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Tim and Melissa,

Just saw this thread and I am thrilled for both of you. It's about time!!!!

We all fell in love with Katie but her time was too short. Your story broke all of our hearts.

But now, there is Chloe! Yippee!! And congratulations! You both deserve the best.
Please keep sharing those pictures!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations guys!!! She is simply beautiful! I just want to pick her up, cuddle and sniff that wonderful puppy breath!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  what a gorgeous pup!!! Congrats


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new pup - she's simply adorable.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Your puppy is adorable and seems to know how to play fetch already! I also see she will be following the "sit" command within a few hours. You held that leash over her head and she went into a sit on a few occasions. I wish you many happy years with her. She has an Angel watching over her...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gooodness Tim and Melissa! Chloe is nothing less than spectacular and adorable!!!!! I had tears streaming down my face watching the first video!!!!! You are just beaming with love Melissa! I can not wait to watch this amazing little girl grow up!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She is soooo precious!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

She really is the cutest puppy I have ever seen...I was 'awwwwwing' all the way through her videos...what a fluffy little darling she is, give her a big snuggle from me!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She is adorable-congratulations!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

congrats!! what a beautiful fluffy baby!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Cloe is a looker. Katie will be watching over her. I saw some of the Redog line at the dog show I was at last weekend and they hare good looking dogs. All the best to you with your new little one!!


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

she is so precious!! it makes me want another one!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

hahhaha, does Tim ever get to hold the puppy? She's mommies girl already.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your wonderful comments. She is truly a precious and darling girl. She's asleep right now at my feet as I type this. 


gold'nchocolate said:


> She is absolutely beautiful!!!! How did her first night home go?


..well, she did cry and whine and yelp on a few occasions, but once she realized it wouldn't get her anywhere she stopped. We are keeping her in her crate on my side of the bed at night. I'd have to say that she did very well! Tonight should go a bit smoother. She is such a darling, and we are so happy to have another golden in our life. We know that Katie is looking over us, and is also as happy as can be. Katie was blessing, just as sweet little Chloe is. We will be sure to keep posting pics of her!


----------



## Fredd17 (Dec 10, 2007)

She is so beautiful!!!! she reminds me of Annie when we first brought her home!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is a cutie!!! I don;t know how I missed this until now. COngrats and good luck with the training.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am so happy for you guys. She is adorable. I'm sure she'll bring you a lot of joy.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

She's beautiful.... I'm so happy for you both!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww - congratulations! She is a very confident looking pup! Not a fear in the world! Best wishes to you both and more pictures please! She is adorable!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMGOSH!!!! What fluffy adorableness!!!!!! There is just nothing quite as precious as a GR Puppy!!!!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh wow, those pics bring back memories...what an adorable little fluffball she is! Too much cute and too much fluff for words!
Where are the pics from today?:


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations, Chloe Is beautiful and I love that name. Great pictures and videos, I love it when they sleep on their belly with the legs straight out in the back, Boomer did that when he was a puppy. Congrats again, I know she will bring much joy to your lives as Katie did.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this. *CONGRATULATIONS!!!! *

She's not going to be spoiled is she


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

She looks so adorable! Congratulations on the new pup. My daughter's name is Chloe!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Congratulations she is sooooo cute


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the world Chloe! She is beautiful!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....LMAO thats all i can say....

What a cute furball!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

so cute, I took note that your house is spotless! Not for long..lol 
best of luck


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

She's an adorable little fur ball.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Tim & Melissa!!! I'm so happy for you both! I know chloe will bring much joy and happiness to your household. enjoy her and we want more picture's!!

sorry I missed this thread

Debbie & mason


----------



## MayasMommy (Jan 12, 2008)

What an adorable bundle of fluff you have!


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations on little Chloe!! I don't get to visit the board much, but I remember your story and how much you loved Katie. I'm so happy for you and for Chloe--she landed in a great home!

Have fun!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

aww, such fuzziness!!! she's pure cuteness!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Aww, she is a cute little girlie. She is a little FuzzyButt!
I played the Videos and the one where the squicky was going Bogart got into attention (he LOVES squicky toys). She is an awesome looking little girl makes me want to get a puppy LOL. But I think Zsazsa would pack her suitcase and leave for greener pastures LOL.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I somehow missed this thread. Congrats, you guys....Your girl, Chloe is cute, Cute, CUTE! She's also quite stunning and I, like everyone else on the forum, look forward to many more pictures/video of precious Chloe. 

~Jackie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Chloe is just beautiful, congratulations on your new fur baby,she will help bring the joy back into your lives, it is just want you both need, love and cherish her.Katie will be watching over you with great joy.


----------

